
Earth Is Not in the Midst of a Sixth Mass Extinction - mooreds
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/06/the-ends-of-the-world/529545/?single_page=true
======
good_vibes
“People who claim we’re in the sixth mass extinction don’t understand enough
about mass extinctions to understand the logical flaw in their argument,” he
said. “To a certain extent they’re claiming it as a way of frightening people
into action, when in fact, if it’s actually true we’re in a sixth mass
extinction, then there’s no point in conservation biology.”

Great to know. I still feel it's important to form a deeper bond with nature
in order to be healthy, creative, fulfilled, and ultimately have peace of
mind.

------
Gravityloss
Important distinctions in the article, I hope people wouldn't just take home
the title. The paywall doesn't help...

~~~
mooreds
Right. The first thing he says is "we are definitely causing drastic changes
in the environment, just not a mass extinction". Then there's the quote about
buying a case of scotch if we _are_ in a mass extinction.

